# Fresh energy



## Zab (Jul 25, 2012)

Girlz, I need to add some fresh ernegy and life into my merriage and life as a whole.
I'm very much happy in my merriage and so happy with my hubby, but I feel like something is missing here.

I'm a very laid back person, free spirited and most of the time I dont like to talk too much. I dont think I'm social enough and having enough fun for my age. My hubby is also not a socialite either. I want us to be more outgoing and have fun some more.Otherwise I'm afraid its gonna get boring and we are still young and have a long way to go in this journey. 

Any ideas as to where to start and how to go about?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

What do you guys do for fun?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LastUnicorn (Jul 10, 2012)

What are your mutual interests? Check out meetup.com, you can find groups for oodles of fun stuff! From card games, couples nights out, outdoor activities, dinners, movies, arts and crafts. Most have a very low or no membership fee at all.


----------



## Zab (Jul 25, 2012)

Not much actually- my hubby has a very busy work schedule and work long hours, 7days every week. I also work 6days a week. what we do to unwind, is just watching movies together @home, go for a walk, play some games and thats it.


----------

